# I fed my boys raw the last 2 days



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

And OMGoodness, You'd of thought I just let them loose into a Meat candy store!!!

We have some deer meat from a couple of years ago in the deep freeze,. I thawed it out and feed it to them.

It was so funny, at first they were trying to figure out how to rip the meat off the bone. It was funny to watch. Ziggy thinks he has to collect all the meat and keep it to himself.

I stay out there in hopes they wont start fighting over it. I fed them back straps last night and Boomer wants to take his time and rip at it, and Ziggy I think swallowed it whole!!

Okay I am new to this, but the sheep smelled the meat and would not come into the paddock until I shaked the feed bucket and they were still weary. Please tell me my boys wont start looking at them as food....LOL


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

All our big dogs, including 2 Pyrs, eat raw. None of them have started attacking the livestock to eat them.

I wonder about feeding raw venison though. Don't deer sometimes have flukes or other parasites to be concerned about? 

We feed raw chicken quarters and raw beef and homegrown pork organ meat. Wish we could feed raw feral hog, but DH is worried that the feral pigs may have parasites that would need to be killed by cooking the meat....


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Freezing the meat helps kill the parasites too. No problems feeding deer or pork. (Domestic pigs can and do have the same parasites as feral)


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

There is no problem feeding fresh raw deer. Many RAW feeders I know do this. I am doing it too, as deer is available. They had a rib cage from a road killed deer yesterday. Poor deer was very small. My hubby saw it laying by the side of the road with her head up. Her back was shattered but she was alive. So he finished her off and cleaned her for a neighbor of ours. The legs (below the hocks) and the spine and rib cage went to my pups. The first time I gave them raw meaty bones they looked at me with confusion. they had no idea what they were suppoed to do but figured it out FAST!! So far....no fighting over any of it.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Fowler said:


> And OMGoodness, You'd of thought I just let them loose into a Meat candy store!!!
> 
> We have some deer meat from a couple of years ago in the deep freeze,. I thawed it out and feed it to them.
> 
> ...


That's great what you did, is good time of year to bulk up your dogs going into winter so they have enough calories and protein to keep themselves warm. No your boys won't look at the sheep or goats as food they know the difference and the sheep or goats don't like smell of blood, that's normal.... I supplement raw too. Also cook up some lamb or beef fat, pour over kibble. Cook pasta, add olive oil, gelatin, bacon grease, veggies, wheat germ, do the satin balls stuff, etc. When its in the 'teens and below zero they appreciate the extras and keeps them looking and feeling good through the cold times.


----------

